# Car shampoo



## JohnMcFarlane (Mar 28, 2016)

Need new shampoo, what's working beat for u guys? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

car chem and obsession wax purify are go to shampoos at present :thumb:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

50 cal tracer high gloss shampoo, superb lubricity cleans well and smells wonderful (cola cubes)


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section.

Have a look here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

ODK Jet I'm using at the moment, very slick, smells good and doesn't leave anything behind


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Autowash. Simples.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

CG glossworkz


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ODK Jet, excellent


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

KKD Mint wash & Choccy wash both superb also use Cg Maxi Suds II


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

bigalc said:


> 50 cal tracer high gloss shampoo, superb lubricity cleans well and smells wonderful (cola cubes)


just tried a sample I had bought of this. Really surprised by its lubricity, was excellent. Would definitely consider buying a bottle if I didn't have a load of other stuff to work through first.


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

roscopervis said:


> Bilt Hamber Autowash. Simples.


Doesn't that just strip wax?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Car chem all the way 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

mangove21 said:


> Doesn't that just strip wax?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


It wont used at the correct dilution ratio.


----------



## jb1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm using Autoglym shampoo


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Angelwax shampoo - it smells ace :argie:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Auto glanz bubblicious, ODK jet, car Chem, Ez car care, BH auto wash 
All very good


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Adams Shampoo. One of the best I've tried.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Odk jet and car Chem for me


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Car chem for me, hard to beat


----------



## Sputnik (Nov 17, 2015)

Power Maxed Shampoo & Ultra Wax


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

CarChem for me too, I have The Waxstock edition and it's amazing. 

Gonz


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Carchem for me also. Its really that good and you can get a tailor made one so even better. Ive got a tailor coconut one and its the best

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kyle 86 said:


> Carchem for me also. Its really that good and you can get a tailor made one so even better. Ive got a tailor coconut one and its the best
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It can't be the best?
I have the best!!

Gonz.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

For a pure shampoo I'm loving Gyeon Bathe.

I'm going to sound like a broken record but also like Obsession Wax, ODK and M&K.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> It can't be the best?
> I have the best!!
> 
> Gonz.


Spill the beans Gonz 😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kyle 86 said:


> Spill the beans Gonz 😉
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I believe it to be Rubarb & Custard!!! Keeps it smell right through the wash.

Gonz.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> I believe it to be Rubarb & Custard!!! Keeps it smell right through the wash.
> 
> Gonz.


Is that the obsession shampoo gonz?

Couldn't see that option on the carchem one. I've got another 2 lined up on carchems site

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kyle 86 said:


> Is that the obsession shampoo gonz?
> 
> Couldn't see that option on the carchem one. I've got another 2 lined up on carchems site
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It was CarChems special Waxstock edition, don't think it was ever an option with the tailor made range.

Gonz.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

At the minute I'm loving the bilt hamber & M&K shampoos, both really economical & clean very well.


----------



## JohnMcFarlane (Mar 28, 2016)

cossiecol said:


> Moved to correct section.
> 
> Have a look here:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239


Top class review mate, have you a Facebook page or anything I could follow and I'm a fellow Scot from Glasgow


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

JohnMcFarlane said:


> Top class review mate, have you a Facebook page or anything I could follow and I'm a fellow Scot from Glasgow


Nope, I'm not a pro, just part of the DW team, you can follow the Detailing World Facebook page though :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Never really liked BH autowash whenI first got it but started using it again a few months ago and it really is a top shampoo just like the rest of the BH range.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

My favourite's are 50Cal Tracer Hi-Gloss Shampoo, Adam's Car Shampoo, Britemax Clean Max, Meguiar's Ultimate Wash & Wax Shampoo and Autosmart Duet


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Wolf's white satin and britemax cleanmax.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Currently cycling through TAC Ultra Foam, CT18 and Armour All heavy duty wash.

the TAC is a really nice shampoo, sudsy and lubricated. The other two are great for a really strong clean.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So many options. I really like CarPro Reset, BH Autowash, Angelwax Superiour.


----------



## Manxman302 (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I the only one using Autoglym's Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner...? Works well for me!


----------



## nelly6912345 (Jan 28, 2014)

Manxman302 said:


> Am I the only one using Autoglym's Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner...? Works well for me!


Nope, I also use it and have never used any other, rightly or wrongly. It does contain gloss enhancers but it does the job for me. AG also do another shampoo without the enhancers but I cant comment on it as I haven't tried it.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Odsession purify and Angelwax superiour are my go to at the moment. Carchem's 1900:1 is next on my list to try


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Used my Adams shampoo the other day and was very impressed with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

Just got myself some BH shampoo. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

smw said:


> Just got myself some BH shampoo. Can't wait to try it.


It's pretty good but i find it a bit weird to measure shampoo with a syringe and the disbelief at the results lol
At the moment I alternate between AG bubbalicious, ODK jet and the waxaddict shampoo, really like the WA one atm


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gyeon bathe or Swissvax car bath when I'm feeling flushed


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

M&K spa great smelling shampoo, very slick just to small squirts in a 15 litre bucket.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

i like Gtechniq Gwash and Bouncers Slick Mick


----------

